
How I Made my own Smart Glass Under $10 - znpy
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pkB1Nahi-X0
======
randomerr
It's over 8,000!

Seriously, very cool. My only critics:

* There is a lot of sharp edges. It really needs buffing.

* The plastic could be a little thinner because it look heavy.

Still very cool.

